
How I built an app with 500,000 users in 5 days on a $100 server - josephscott
https://medium.com/unboxd/how-i-built-an-app-with-500-000-users-in-5-days-on-a-100-server-77deeb238e83#.tt9lnxwlp
======
detaro
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12135484](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12135484)

------
nodesocket
A credit to Node.js, but you don't have any redundancy with a single server.
Also, for $100 on Google that's a small instance (1-standard-4)?

With MongoDB, you really should be running a replica set cluster which
requires a minimum three nodes.

Anyway, if your hosting cost is $100 a month or it is $1,000 a month, both
trivial compared to your time of working on the idea.

~~~
imaginenore
$1000/month is not trivial for most people, especially outside of the western
world.

Though he should be making enough from the ads on 500k users to cover the
costs.

